
Show HN: pion/stun-nat-behaviour. Do you know your NAT rules? - Sean-Der
https://github.com/pion/stun/tree/master/cmd/stun-nat-behaviour
======
Sean-Der
This is a cool utility that someone contributed to Pion! I get lots of
questions around why certain calls need TURN, or how P2P works in general.
When you run it you will get output like

    
    
      sean@siobud:~/stun$ ./stun-nat-behaviour
      2020/05/29 23:18:31 Connecting to STUN server:
      stun.voip.blackberry.com:3478
      2020/05/29 23:18:32 Local address: 0.0.0.0:56304
      2020/05/29 23:18:32 Received xormapped address: 165.227.221.230:56304
      2020/05/29 23:18:32 Received xormapped address: 165.227.221.230:56304
      2020/05/29 23:18:32 NAT mapping behavior: endpoint-independent
      2020/05/29 23:18:32 Local address: 0.0.0.0:41265
      2020/05/29 23:18:32 Received xormapped address: 165.227.221.230:41265
      2020/05/29 23:18:32 NAT filtering behavior: endpoint-independent
    

If you aren't familiar with Pion it is a collection of libraries to solve
WebRTC/VoIP/IoT problems. It is by a diverse set of contributors, and we are
always looking for me! I personally want to get this space to be more like the
web, owned by individuals instead of companies.

Check out our other popular libraries

* [https://github.com/pion/webrtc](https://github.com/pion/webrtc) * [https://github.com/pion/ion](https://github.com/pion/ion) * [https://github.com/pion/dtls](https://github.com/pion/dtls)

